# How many birds in a 35 sq ft chicken tractor?



## jbond07 (Jun 19, 2013)

I have a 35 sq ft chicken tractor with a 7 ft long roost bar. How many birds would you humanely keep in a chicken tractor this size, moving it every day?


----------



## jbond07 (Jun 19, 2013)

I have been free ranging but had a dog attack this morning and I know they will be back for more, so I can't free range until I get my property fenced in. Now...


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Personally my opinion is 4 tops.


----------



## Sgtfirstwife (Nov 28, 2012)

If you are doing standard, 4 bantams 6. How many do you have? Sorry about the dog attack. Can't you shoot it or something?


----------



## jbond07 (Jun 19, 2013)

Well I only have three left so I guess I will be fine. It's illegal to shoot animals that aren't harming humans unless you make at least 1000 dollars taxable income from your livestock you are protecting in my area... I plan on building a run asap and fencing in my yard before the end of next spring. I probably won't build my flock back up until then. I had 6 birds that were roosting in the coop but free ranging all day. I just don't want to risk it for a while because whatever got my birds will be back for more.


----------

